# Trimming around eyes



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Fionn is 5 months old now and while I'm not ready to have him groomed yet I do think he needs a bit of a trim around his eyes. Poor fella, I'm not sure if he can see!! I wondered if this was something I might be able to attempt myself, and if so, are there any suggestions on how to go about it properly?

Also, when it does come time to have him groomed, I would love to know any specific instructions I should give the groomer (I recall in one post someone said to specifically ask that his muzzle not be shaved - I would never have thought to specify that). I intend to keep him in a longish puppy cut.

thanks!
Jan


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I tell the groomer to leave the muzzle as well as the ears!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would take in a picture of him as a puppy before his hair got in his eyes and ask to keep his face looking like that. I cut Maddies bangs. First figure out how much you want off. then comb them up.try to only have the bang hair. Then hold it like you are going to put into a pony tail and twist it around and around . Then just cut the amount you had decided off. My friend taught me to do that with my bangs it works the same for dogs.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

You do have to be VERY specific about what you want done and what you do NOT want done......I took a tip from here and I write down EVERYTHING...and then I go over over it with her when I get there point by point..that is what has worked best for me...they will shave faces.....eyebrows....everything.....and even if you do ALL that writing and explaining I think sometimes they think they know what is BEST and do what they want anyways lol.......there are some good posts I think under maybe a grooming link that actually has pics of some bangs that look really good...there is an explanation and pics...good luck.....remember no matter what it DOES grow back....but sometimes a different color lol......


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jan, if you're planning to keep Fionn in a puppy clip then you can clip the corners of his eyes a little if you want to keep it up. Otherwise, just let it grow until it gets heavy enough to stay down on its own. I used a little clear lip balm to help keep McGee's out of his eyes. Now his is long enough for a little topknot so I do that.


----------

